# Cost of 07 TCR Advanced?



## Czrider (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi All,

I have the opportunity to buy a slightly used large 07 Advance frameset (not the ISP) for about $1100.00.Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

That's exactly what I paid for mine on Ebay and seems to be the going rate.
Unless you are an extremely sophisticated roadie, prepare to be blown away
by everything on this frame. Every time I ride it's like an education on
how a bike should handle. Mutually exclusive concepts such as rigidity\comfort,
quickness\stability are somehow forced to coexist.


----------



## Czrider (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks 9111. This particular one is on ebay as well. I am looking forward to it blowing away my current C1. 
I have lots of decisions to make like Sram or DA? Handle bars? Crank? Saddle? Wheels? Good problems to have though!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Czrider said:


> I have lots of decisions to make like Sram or DA?


DA.



Czrider said:


> Handle bars? Crank? Saddle? Wheels?


Yes.


----------



## Sixtwo (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm about to do the same thing...just found a 2005 T-Mobile L frame (w/a black fork from the 2006 model) on ebay and having it built all Dura-Ace...frame was $1400...I'm not sure what I'm getting myself into...currently use an OCR C3 w/upgraded double chainring...live in an area w/lots of hills and wind but not an extremely sophisticated roadie here...just couldn't help myself...


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Sram or Dura Ace?*



California L33 said:


> DA.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.



Neither. 

Record!


----------

